# 500 and the Ascension



## Grimmson (Aug 19, 2011)

I was just reading Matthew Henry and John Gill’s commentary on Matthew 28:16. And I was wondering what your thoughts were of their view that the 500 found in 1 Cor. 15:6 were present during the giving of the Great Commission? What about at the Ascention? Please no colorful or offhanded comments, and also provide exegetical response for your reasoning. I know there are some in this board that agree with Henry and Gill, why is that? If you don’t then why? How common is Gill and Henry's view? The purpose of this thread is not to go into the issue if nonclergy can present the Gospel so please dont go there on a rant or rave.


----------



## Contra_Mundum (Aug 19, 2011)

I think the meeting of 500 (1Cor.15:6) is the meeting Jesus tells us he planned, Mt.26:32, cf. Mt.28:7, in *Galilee*. I believe this is the occasion of the GC, Mt.28.16ff.

The Ascension of Christ is a different event, taking place in Jerusalem/Mt.Olivet. The only passage that presents any "difficulty" with the commission/ascension timeline is Luke's gospel. And Luke's gospel ending is an obvious truncation of the closing events of Jesus ministry (after his appearance to the disciples on the Emmaus Rd., etc.). It's obvious, because he presents a longer and Ascension-oriented episode in the first paragraphs of his second volume, Acts. He even tells us how many days there were.

John's Gospel also clearly indicates time spent/appearance in Galilee.


----------



## Grimmson (Aug 19, 2011)

Thank you, that was helpful and interesting.


----------

